# Schnecks Seaweed Tonic



## Wilkie (Feb 2, 2009)

I just picked up this one on eBay for 7.99!  Kovels has it listed at 165 dollars.  I'd call this one a pretty decent deal.  It's not a real attractive bottle which is probably why I'm the only one who bid on it.  The seller probaby isn't real happy.  Is this a bitters?  Does anyone know the locality of the company?  It stands about 8 3/4" tall.


----------



## div2roty (Feb 2, 2009)

There is a Schenck's Pulmonic Syrup marked Philada.  I would guess that they are the same Schencks.  The seaweed tonic comes in versions with iron pontils, which do sell in the $150 and up range.  I have the version you have in my store for $25.  Its a nice bottle and you got a good deal.  They don't bring much on ebay though.  I'd like to get $18-20 for mine, but the cost of shipping it prevents me from listing it on ebay.  I wouldn't want to sell mine for $7.99 before the fees, especially considering all the work it takes to list something.

 Anyway, congrats on the new find.  I can't imagine that a medcine would want to associate itself with seaweed.  It can't taste good, although I think celery soda taste awful too, and people still drink it.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 2, 2009)

You have to be a bit careful with Kovels. The ~$165 value is for the iron pontil marked version. The non-pontilled versions are probably running around $15-25 depending on variant and condition. It is a Philadephia patent medicine. It was a pretty successful one. There were a number of early seaweed based medicines typically using the "Irish Moss" sea plant.


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 2, 2009)

Doing a little research on it today I found that it was used as a *cure for alcoholism* among other things.

 Appreciate the input.  I'll go with the 20 to 30 dollar range!  It just doesn't look like a $165 dollar bottle to me.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 2, 2009)

Lobey - fastest fingers in the east []


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is one of thier many trade cards...


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> Here is one of thier many trade cards...


 Very cool Matt.  Thanks for sharing.  I have one of the Schnecks Pulmonic Syrup's too.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Wilkie.  We dug a Schenck's Pulmonic Syrup last year. I can't find the thread.  It was not pontiled.  Still very cool.  Later foud the Seaweed Tonic to go with it at an antique shop.  I just really like those two.  I can't remember how much the pulmonic syrup goes for.  I like that trade card Gunther.  Where did you find it?


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's an ad for the pills


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 2, 2009)

> Where did you find it?


 
 One of my various projects is putting together a CDROM of medicine trade cards. I have probably have 400-500 cards myself plus a lot of images from various sources. Still have lots of scanning to do...[]
 If anyone wants to send me scans of any weird medicine tradecards I would certainly appreciate it and credit you in the text for any I use.


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 2, 2009)

I dug a smooth base Pulmonic Syrup a couple of years back, sold it the 5-10 dollar range. It dated to around 1890 or so.   I think they're pretty common , being from such a successful company.  Seaweed Tonic is a great name for a patent medicine. Nice buy!


----------



## Stardust (Feb 2, 2009)

matt,
 that's such a neat project.
 when i go to my mom's
 next time. i'll have to see
 is my sis will let me have 
 the book of trade cards.
 star


----------

